# Newest -Boer Babies - Puppy Face Buckling Question



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. all the does and all 8 babies are doing well. Two sets of triplets and one set of twins gave us 8 babies this year. 4 girls, 4 boys. Here are some photos. I do have a question on the first set of photos. Our little paint buckling 99% Boer has a funny puppy face. It doesnt look normal. He sure had a time learning to nurse. He seems to be doing ok at nursing now I think. I tho't perhaps these triplets were early.. they just are behind the other two does babies in alertness but are catching up. 
Here is a photo of puppyface buckling. The mamma actually favors and protects this little guy. His photos are on the bottom of this set.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are Abelen's triplets. She is my favorite Doe. She doesnt produce the best looking kids but they are brainy little things with great healthy survival.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are Teasel's Twins. They are doing very well at one day old in these photos.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cute I think the pug nose guy is adorable.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful...and so cute!  I'm lovin' that green grass in the background too! :laugh: We need some of that here!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Beautiful...and so cute!  I'm lovin' that green grass in the background too! :laugh: We need some of that here!


Are you lacking green grass in Washington? I am in a drought area. We are really lacking our usual rain and green grass. I saved these pens out for the kidding season but the ground is so dry. The rest of the property has very little grass for this time of year..


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Do any of you think that puppy face to be normal? I think something is wrong with his face. It just doesnt look right for a boer goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...  

I'd say ..he was maybe squeezed in a tight position in the womb.... it may or may not go back to normal... have to wait and see....I have never had them that bad...but.. I have had them with a slight dip.. then ...they turned out fine.... :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well. I took a better look at that little buckling's face today and the photos up close. I think I am looking at an optical illusion with the crooked stripe on his nose and he also has one under his chin. The other side of his face looks normal. Here are some photos up close of his bent blaze stripe with a strip under his chin.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree it is the stripes.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya I think his face is fine now that I am seeing the optical bend.. It really had me goofed up and I am laughing at myself feeling kinda silly thinking he was all deformed. It actually bothered me today.. now I am relieved.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I totally see it and I would have asked the same question or else thought it but wouldn't want anyone to see it lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww!!!! Sooooo cute!!!  Most of our babies have had that little pinched in nose and it goes away in a few days. Good luck with him


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya I was concerned because he was having such a tough time at first learning to nurse. I think these babies were a bit early... as in 145 days... which some think isnt early but the Does that went to 150 +.. their babies nursed within five minutes.


----------

